# GX255 Question...same as a GT



## wmry3798 (Jul 7, 2011)

Hello, its been awhile.

I have a reliable GX255, same as the GT235-245 I purchased new in 2005.

About 2 years ago, I changes the transmission fluid, but I keep having issues with the Reservoir Bottle Leaking. I just replaced the Bottle, Hose & 2 Clamps and filled the oil up to the full mark. However; after mowing 1 acre of grass, mower operates fine; the bottle is almost empty and evidently fluid is being pressured from the cap even though its on tight?

Its got to be back pressure from the hydrostatic transmission. Maybe; I should leave the bottle oil level at "Add Line" Mark ?

Thoughts ???

Its has only 450 hours on the Garden Tractor and I'm not ready to give up.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

My suggestion is to remove the fender/seat assembly and thoroughly wash the cooling fins and fan on top of the transmission. These are the most poorly designed transmission cooling systems ever conceived, and require removal of the rear body section and cleaning anytime tall or dry grass is mowed.

Otherwise the transmission gets hot and purges the oil.


----------

